# Unterschied zwischen Körnung und Bildrauschen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wäre vielleicht jemand so freundlich mir den Unterschied von Bildrauschen und ner normalen Körnung zu erklären?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (15. Januar 2006)

Hai,

meines Wissens nach kommt der Begriff Körnung aus der analogen Fotografie. In der Emuslsion (?) des Filmes sind halt lichtempfindliche Körner, mehrere Schichten für verschiedene Farben. Je (un)empfindlicher ein Film 400er, desto höher die Körnung, die auch nachher auf dem Foto zu sehen ist.

Bildrauschen bezeichnet in der digitalen Fotografie, die "Punkte, Fehler, die auftauchen wenn der Sensor die Informationen nicht mehr genügend genau "aufteilen" kann, bzw. sich die einzelnen "Zellen" aufgrund des Platzes stören. Ein Chip mit einer größeren Grundfläche liefert bei gleicher Auflösung ein besseres Bild.

Die vielen "" weil ich die rictigen Fachbegriffe nicht weiss und ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2006)

Erst mal Danke. Also bei de rAnalog Fotografie weiß ich woher die Körnung kommt. Vom Silbernitrat welches wenn der Film Lichtstärker ist, auch in einer höheren Menge auf der Schichtseite des Filmes sich befindet und so mit eine stärkere Körnung bewirkt.
Nur eben der Unterschied zur Digitalfotografie war mir nicht so klar.
Wie kann man den das bildrauschen unterdrücken oder besser gesagt worauf muß man den beim Fotografieren achten damit das nicht auftritt?

Gruß


----------



## faltenzwerg (15. Januar 2006)

Wie bei der Analogfotografie, musst du bei der Digitalfotografie ebenfalls auf die Lichtempfindlichkeit achten. Je höher du die Lichtempfindlichkeit des Sensors gewählt hast desdo mehr "rauscht" das Bild. Ein weiterer Faktor ist auch noch die Kamera selber. So tritt die Erscheinung des "Rauschens" bei Digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras nicht in dem Ausmaß auf, wie bei Digitalen Kompaktkameras. Das ganze hat irgentwas mit der Sensorgrösse zu tun...aber wie genau das jetzt abläuft weiss ich leider auch nicht. 
 Hoffe soweit geholfen zu haben


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (16. Januar 2006)

man kann sich das mit dem Rauschen ungefähr so vorstellen:

Der Bild-Sensor in einer Digitalkamera ist ein elektronisches Bauteil, was Licht in eine elektrische Ladung umwandelt. Eine elektrische Ladung wird hierbei durch die Menge an Ladungsträgern (also negativ geladenen Elektronen) bestimmt -> mehr Elektronen bedeutet dabei ein hellerer Bildpunkt, wenige Elektronen entsprechen demnach einem dunklen Bildpunkt.

In jedem Halbleiter (und der Bildsensor ist ein solcher Halbleiter) befinden sich aber auch immer freie Elektronen, die das Bildergebnis dementsprechend verfälschen. Hierbei gilt: je wärmer der Halbleiter, desto mehr freie Elektronen - also je wärmer der Bildsensor, desto mehr rauscht er.


Nun kommt dazu, daß der Bildsensor in Kompaktkameras kleiner ist als in Spiegelreflex-Kameras. Die Elektronen bleiben aber gleich groß - dementsprechend fallen sie bei Kompaktkameras mehr ins Gewicht. 


und nochwas: der Bildsensor in der Digitalkamera ist immer der gleiche - und hat immer die gleiche Lichtempfindlichkeit. Hier wird mit einem Trick gearbeitet, um verschiedene ISO-Werte zu simulieren: man geht einfach her, und verstärkt die Werte elektronisch. Allerdings wird hierbei auch das Rauschen verstärkt, so daß die Bilder bei höheren ISO-Werten einfach mehr rauschen....


ich hoffe, das war einigermassen verständlich 


Dunsti


----------



## burnobaby (27. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all

@ Andreas Dunstheimer: Wow das war eine de besten Erklärungen für Bildrauschen, die ich jeh gesehen hab (sogar für einen IT-Elektroniker wie mich zu verstehen). 

Zu der Frage was man am besten gegen das Rauschen machen kann (Auch bei ISO > 400).
Um so besser das Bild von der Beleuchtung her stimmt, desto weniger Rauschen.

MfG Burno


----------

